# Looking For Some Info



## Jpmarzolf (May 1, 2006)

Hi all, I'm looking into buying an 1990 Audi V8 Quattro Sedan.
Car has 89,000 miles on it and looks to be in excellent condition
My current ride is a 1993 VW Corrado, which I will be selling for this car.
(I need a car that can handle the winter roads in MI)
I know the V8 will have poor gas mileage but that's not really an issue to me.
Just wondering what the common problems are for these cars and what I should look out for as far as future maintenance.
I don't have a lot of prior knowledge about Audi's so please enlighten me with anything you think I should know.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Looking For Some Info (Jpmarzolf)*

You the guy that posted on AW? Well like I said make sure the timing belt has been done. $4k is alot of money for that car even though the miles are low. For instance you could buy a nice 91 200 20vtq for that price or even a a urs4.


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Looking For Some Info (Jpmarzolf)*

You're in Holland? I'm in Holland also.
IM me if you want to talk about the V8. I work on all kinds of older Audis.
Steve


----------

